# TT-RS @ Forge! :)



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

We have been granted access to a customer's TT-RS for some development work.
Stay tuned!


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

WHAAA!? How, in Fl? where you guys at so i can drive over there real quick?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: TT-RS @ Forge!  ([email protected])*

I believe this is the same TT RS.
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/foru...69496


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: TT-RS @ Forge!  (R5T)*

LOVE that color. Outstanding, and curious to hear what they do with it!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: TT-RS @ Forge!  (R5T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R5T* »_I believe this is the same TT RS.
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/foru...69496

Yes, same car!


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

damn.........oh so nice. Lets hope there are some similar bits that you can cross dev


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: TT-RS @ Forge!  ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes, same car!









What are the plans, Catch Can, Intercooler, BOV/Recirc Dump valve, hose kit, fuel tank extension tank.......


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Bringing this thread back from the dead.

TT-RS Intercooler done and tested. 

We managed to develop a direct replacement intercooler that is more than twice as thick as the OEM unit, and maneged to shoehorn it into the front end of the car without any cutting, trimming or any other modifications whatsoever. It was almost as though Audi left the space deliberately for us to fill it up! the installation is remove and replace; probably the easiest of any replacement intercooler we have ever produced.

The car picked up over 20 hp @ 6400rpm and 20 lb/ft @ 5000rpm from simply bolting on the kit.

Here's the dyno graph: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1087/5104697531_aedb4706b7_o.jpg

We have been developing and testing an intake kit as well, but power gains on a stock tune were nill, likely because the car (_at least in the UK_) is not equipped with a MAF sensor. The engine management is purely MAP based, so we didn't realize much improvement. Hopefully we can retest on a tuned ECU and show some gains.

We have also installed our replacement bypass valve, and we have developed a leather armrest for the interior, and a hose kit to replace the intercooler hoses as well.

All found on our website here: http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/content.asp?inc=product&catalog=010604&cat=010604

We hope to have all of this and more ready to go for the car's release in the US next year!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

:thumbup:

love the plate!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

I just realized I forgot to update this thread!

Here is a video of the car hitting 181 mph during a high speed test run at Bruntingthorpe Proving Grounds in the UK!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Please Forgive Me*

Question: Why do we see an E-46 M3 and then a MkV R-32 sprinting out faster than this awesome car from launch? This must be an optical illusion, no?

Comment: As much as "rowing the gears" engages the driver in "true sports car fashion", I believe I would prefer the 7-speed DSG on my TT-RS.

And black paint!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Bruntingthrope is a very large oval shaped track. Even though two cars are staged next to one another at the start, it is not a traditional drag race, and not specifically about who gets the fastest time.

This particular event was for top speed runs.

Both cars start on one of the straight sections and just get up to a reasonable speed to carry through the corner when they exit onto the next straight section. If it were a drag race, the car on the inside would always have the advantage.

http://www.bruntingthorpe.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Watch the tt's drive out of the corner as compared to the m3. 



[email protected] said:


> Bruntingthrope is a very large oval shaped track. Even though two cars are staged next to one another at the start, it is not a traditional drag race, and not specifically about who gets the fastest time.
> 
> This particular event was for top speed runs.
> 
> ...


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

so so sexy... God i love that car...


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Were super excited for them to have finally been announced for the US. 

We already have a leg up on having developed some engine hardware prior to its release!


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

[email protected]rt said:


> Were super excited for them to have finally been announced for the US.
> 
> We already have a leg up on having developed some engine hardware prior to its release!


What are the odds of u all making a black HPC coated FMIC?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

J. Dub said:


> What are the odds of u all making a black HPC coated FMIC?


The only way to coat an intercooler without adversely affecting its thermal efficiency would be to anodize it. It can be done, but is quite expensive. Feel free to contact us privately with your needs.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

How difficult can it be to spray the front black.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

It's not about level of difficulty.

It's about what types of coatings act as thermal insulators which would destroy the efficiency of an intercooler like paint or powder coating would, and what types of coatings will retain the same thermal conductive properties of the metal like anodizing does.

With a small logo that leaves the vast majority of the surface area of the core uncoated, it has a marginal to no effect on the thermal conductivity, but to completely coat the core would start to insulate the metal and prevent the ambient air flowing across it from picking up the heat which will minimize the cooling effect.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Almost forgot to mention this....

.... the car got featured in the Dec. issue of PVW magazine!


----------



## J. Dub (Dec 18, 2010)

She's lookin good Mike, keep us updated.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## .:KHR32 (Nov 2, 2010)

wow car looks outstanding :thumbup:


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

"Sploosh" can't even do jusice to the feelings i get when i see this RS....


----------



## hamiltonia (Oct 11, 2010)

The wheels and spoiler don't match the photo shoot. Must be nice having a stable of parts and and a bodyshop in your back pocket


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I liked the green spoiler better.


----------



## hamiltonia (Oct 11, 2010)

R5T said:


> I liked the green spoiler better.


 +1 

I wonder if the one is just primer pre-paint.


----------



## TTS Girl (Sep 30, 2010)

what wheels? the VMR V710's? look great!


----------

